# Mischpult Behringer UB2442FX-Pro mit Compressor Behringer ultra dyne pro



## mogg1984 (9. Oktober 2010)

Hallo!

Ich würde gerne meinen Compressor mit dem Mischpult verbinden. Man hat mir gesagt das es am besten über die Inserts geschehen soll. Meine Frage ist wie sende ich das Signal an den Compressor?

Bin da leider nicht so fit!

Danke******!


----------



## mogg1984 (9. Oktober 2010)

Muss ich das über Aux sends an den Compressor senden?

Hier mal Links und Pics die ich im Netz gefunden habe

http://www.behringer.com/DE/images/lightboxphotos/DSP9024_P0033_Connect_web.jpg
http://www.behringer.com/EN/images/lightboxphotos/DSP9024_P0033_Front_web.jpg

http://www.behringer.com/EN/Products/UB2442FX.aspx


----------



## chmee (11. Oktober 2010)

Wenn der Mixer auch Inserts hat (auf die Rückseite schauen), dann wird es bei den kleineren Mixern in der Regel ein Stereoklinkenanschluss sein, von dem ein Kanal die Hin- und der zweite Kanal die Rückleitung ist. Du brauchst also ein Stereoklinke auf 2x Monoklinke-Kabel.

http://www.thomann.de/de/the_sssnake_sk3153_insertkabel.htm

mfg chmee

[EDIT] Ahh, der Mehrbandkompressor.. In der Regel wird so ein Gerät in die Summe eingeschleift. Und da gibt es bei Deinem Mixer die Main Ins (die ich mal als Main Insert interpretiere.) Du kaufst also 2 von den Kabeln und verbindest eben 2 Kanäle.

Alternativ dazu könnte man einfach den Main Out an den Kompressor anschließen und dann eben am Kompressor das komprimierte Summensignal abgreifen.


----------

